# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Rustys 2nd Story Addition - A to Y

## memphis

Ok, so heres my photo album of my second addition to my small double brick 4x2 in perth, wa, its a steel framed addition cladded with blueboard. 
I say A to Y as this weekend Z is coming: we will be getting carpet and moving up, these pictures are yet to happen! 
Im not going to caption it as I cant be arsed, so if you have any questions just ask away.

----------


## memphis



----------


## memphis



----------


## memphis



----------


## memphis



----------


## memphis



----------


## memphis



----------


## bugsy

that looks really good. 
One question, how did you go with council with regards to a second story?

----------


## memphis

was suprisingly easy, in and out of council within 1 week. 
Steel engineered drawings are extremely in depth, also I had the neighbours on-side as well, and had written letters of approval.

----------


## jags

Hi Memphis  
That looks great ... 
Do you mind telling me what it cost and what you did eg how many rooms ? and who you used to do the job ? after finishing  my renovations i have now worked out how i can use the study as a place to put the stair case if i want to go up stairs  and i was thinking of using the same construction method ... 
thanks  
Rob

----------


## memphis

I didnt keep an exact budget but so far we are up around the $100k mark, but this obviously includes some rather pricey options ie $6k stairs, i did all the smartwiring, plus the bathroom wasnt cheap even after i did all the work myself! 
It was owner built, the family has a resident roof carpenter so that helped alot. 
That addition is just a new master bedroom (4x4.5) with ensuite (4x4), with my study attached(4x3). The balcony comes direct of the master. as the house was already a 4x2 we didnt need to add extra rooms. 
We sacrificed the smallest room downstairs for the stairwell. The house is now a 4x3 with study.

----------


## memphis

Heres the upper level floorplan attached. 
Cheers

----------


## memphis

Finally Moved Up!

----------


## memphis

Spent the long weekend working on the front of the house; its getting there! 
Used hebel powerpanel cladding around the balcony to make it look meatier; it will be rendered as will the concrete pillars, I think its made a massive difference and makes the front look more like it belongs.

----------


## Matto-FNQ

Wow - very impressive Memphis! Looks like a million bucks! 
I had been thinking (fantasising) about adding a second level to our place sometime in the very distant future, but $100k - wow - I think that's put paid to that idea! There's no way I could do something like that myself, so would need to end up paying double again in labour.  
Do you have any new photos? The front must be all finished by now? 
Thanks!
Matto  :Smilie:

----------


## memphis

Has been a while, not much action on the house front but got back into it over the last 3 weekends, re-did the balcony deck as the old one got too damaged during construction, rendering has been completed as well as balustrading and painting the poles. 
Home front now, hopefully within the next 3-4 weeks the front of the house will be 100% complete (painting, gables, balcony architrave thingys, cleanup and paving), will post pics  :Smilie:

----------

